# This Weekend's Trip!



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

We had a great weekend in Missouri. Caught alot of nice fish. The good pictures are on another camera but these are a few i took with my little waterproof one.

Here's Jen getting her fish on!









Here's her with a little trout.









Here's me with a little trout.









And yet another...









Here's my lovely bride on the trip home.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh she is gonna be ******! Haha nice fish!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

hahahaa... sweet pics indeed! where'bouts were ya fishing?

I have family right on Table Rock so I'm hitting it and then Taneycomo quite often!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

How often do you go up to MO? Wife's family is up there so she drags me up there and I go flyfishing. She's even started getting into it with me. I usually fish the Roaring River have been wanting to get into the big browns at Taneycomo.


----------

